# my new pics...updates



## Se-Rdragger (Oct 13, 2002)

here ya go...lemme know what u think.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean SE-R... what kind of suspension are you running? the front is a lot lower than the back or is it the lot ur on??


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah its very damn CLEAN..did U have it repainted or no?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey! It's Brian!

What up man.
The ride is looking nice.


We need to have a meet sometime....


----------



## Se-Rdragger (Oct 13, 2002)

hey sean....and thnx for the compliments guys..it's still stock paint.

and i only have coilovers..it's almost all the way down up front...and i just need rear motivational mounts for the rear to even out more.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, those rear mounts are well worth the $$


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Beautiful car man.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

i had a guy at my job who works in the maintenance dept. make a set of mounts for the rear of an b14 se-r i used to have, and the worked perfectly. got me three or more inches of travel.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

whats up man. this is daniel. the cf hood is lookin tight as fuck. i got some new wheels. 16" volk knock-offs with brand new toyo fz4's. i want your b-14 wheels for christ sake. wanna do some bartering???? late


----------



## Se-Rdragger (Oct 13, 2002)

lol...what kinda volk knockoffs? color?

find some 15's if you can


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That's a c/f hood? From the pics it blends in very neturally. What brand?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow...stunna


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

they are white right now. they look almost exactly like Axis VPD's. i was thinkin about powdercoating them pearl black or gunmetal if i dont trade or sell them. they are hella light though. late


----------

